# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)

*For those of you who have started selling your creations, how did you start? And where do you sell?*
_


_






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Santa, woodticks and g-men are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the sidecar and the clown too...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Geez ripjack13 I'm new to this stuff , been hack'n at this Christmas gift swap and just hope whoever gets it shoots skeet or clays......know what I'm say'n, 

Sure love this site and look'n at the projects and pieces everyone here does there is truly some very high level talent here........really good bunch !

But as far as me make'n something that could be sold....let'sjust say that , I couldn't do any good in a woman's prison with a handful of pardons. ..!

But a fella sure can get some ideas on here ......thinking he can give this or that a whirl.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2015)

My first sales were through my mother-in-law. A few months after I started turning pens, she asked to take a handful back to Illinois with her and she showed them off and sold a few of them for me. But I have @Tclem to thank for my first multi-pen sale, but he doesn't know it. Well, he will now. I had received a box of stabilized/dyed blanks from him and as the colors were laying next to each other on the bench, had the idea for using team colors in pens. My in-laws were out to visit at the time and my mother-in-law ordered 5 from me - 3 in Packers colors, 2 in Bears colors to give as Christmas gifts. That idea also generated another sale from a friend of my wife's family at the same time. Now I use a Facebook page and sell a few, though not many, through there. Am planning to expand and sell a few more, even though I'm planning to turn less pens from here on out - working on a website, but might switch that to using a Shopify app right on my Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2015)

I've built things just about my whole life, but I started selling stuff with a guy that I worked with in the beer business that did woodworking as well. We would go out on the weekends and set up on the side of the road at different places. Now I do Craft Shows, and a lot of my sales are repeat customers or referrals from previous customers. I keep thinking about doing an online store of some type, or using my Facebook page, some type of online presence. Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2015)

I started out giving away stuff I made abd then somebody suggested I start doing craft shows. Made about 40 pens, did my first show and almost sold out. From there out was bigger shows, more and different inventory and then a customer placed an order for 1100 pens, I quit my job and bought a building and now I have a retail showroom in addition to the shows. I sell some through my Facebook page and am starting to look into getting a full blown website set up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 13, 2015)

I was looking through craigslist for deviant liaisons, table dancing jobs and used brake lines for my van, when I saw an add for carpenter/woodworker. That was the first TTSNH. Paid well, and opened up a bunch of doors for me.

As I recall...some Texas timber guy on another forum mentioned a big table in red oak would fail...

Wow, I've been at this for four and half years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 13, 2015)

Does breaking even count as sales?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

Strated out giving things away to friends n family ( still do) and they kept sayng "you should sell theses things" . Friends, Family, and co-workers were my first customers and now I sell thru three local stores and a winery.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2015)

Sprung said:


> My first sales were through my mother-in-law. A few months after I started turning pens, she asked to take a handful back to Illinois with her and she showed them off and sold a few of them for me. But I have @Tclem to thank for my first multi-pen sale, but he doesn't know it. Well, he will now. I had received a box of stabilized/dyed blanks from him and as the colors were laying next to each other on the bench, had the idea for using team colors in pens. My in-laws were out to visit at the time and my mother-in-law ordered 5 from me - 3 in Packers colors, 2 in Bears colors to give as Christmas gifts. That idea also generated another sale from a friend of my wife's family at the same time. Now I use a Facebook page and sell a few, though not many, through there. Am planning to expand and sell a few more, even though I'm planning to turn less pens from here on out - working on a website, but might switch that to using a Shopify app right on my Facebook page.


Well I want my 99% commission lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have given away more then I have sold. Sold a few on Esty and here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2015)

I started it by turning the key. Anyway I troll your Facebook page and when your family and friends likes some of your work I PM them that I will do it for a lower price.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't think I have ever sold a wood item. I never wanted it to become a job as then I would loose my love of the craft. I have given a bunch of stuff away to friends and family and the rewards from that is greater than monetary. Most folks here that know me know I make and sell tools for wood turners, been awhile since I have done that due to life getting in the way but I am still working toward that. I actually started making tools for myself and never imagined people would want them. I gave a couple away and then it just kinda snow balled on me. This is the only place that I sell my tools, not on fee bay, or face book, etc. I only sell them here in small quantities. I never started making tools for the money, I make some but not a lot for the time that I put into my tools. Those that have them seem to like them and the quality of my work, I do enjoy working with the metal and the metal working machines. There is a lot of handwork in them so I will never do it as a source of income, more of a fun thing. I try and keep my fit and finish above all the others. If it's not good enough for me, and I like quality tools, then it's not good enough for my customers. It tickles me when I see one of my tools with a customers shop made handle on it and then they say how well the tool works for them. That is what it really is all about.
Selling things of wood? Dunno, maybe a little someday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

I sold humidors and jewelry boxes in the early through mid 90s. Also took a few commissions on beds but I didn't enjoy that as much as making stuff to give away. I am sticking with the giving away model as my way to pay the bills.

Has anyone seen where I left my candle and matchbook?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well I want my 99% commission lol



Hey, I didn't even use those blanks for those pens I made, lol! (I did use them, but not for those pens!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Tony said:


> I've built things just about my whole life, but I started selling stuff with a guy that I worked with in the beer business that did woodworking as well. We would go out on the weekends and set up on the side of the road at different places. Now I do Craft Shows, and a lot of my sales are repeat customers or referrals from previous customers. I keep thinking about doing an online store of some type, or using my Facebook page, some type of online presence. Tony


Tony what's your Facebook page


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't think I have ever sold a wood item. I never wanted it to become a job as then I would loose my love of the craft. I have given a bunch of stuff away to friends and family and the rewards from that is greater than monetary. Most folks here that know me know I make and sell tools for wood turners, been awhile since I have done that due to life getting in the way but I am still working toward that. I actually started making tools for myself and never imagined people would want them. I gave a couple away and then it just kinda snow balled on me. This is the only place that I sell my tools, not on fee bay, or face book, etc. I only sell them here in small quantities. I never started making tools for the money, I make some but not a lot for the time that I put into my tools. Those that have them seem to like them and the quality of my work, I do enjoy working with the metal and the metal working machines. There is a lot of handwork in them so I will never do it as a source of income, more of a fun thing. I try and keep my fit and finish above all the others. If it's not good enough for me, and I like quality tools, then it's not good enough for my customers. It tickles me when I see one of my tools with a customers shop made handle on it and then they say how well the tool works for them. That is what it really is all about.
> Selling things of wood? Dunno, maybe a little someday.





Your tools are top notch Greg !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree - I have 3 and use them more than any other tools even more than my Clewes fingernail gouge. I need yo get a cutter for the rough gouger it gettng dull . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2015)

Hell, I don't even turn, but every time he posts some of his tools I look at them again and again! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't sale stuff. My reward comes from the thank you when I give it away.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2015)

See there, that's what I'm talking about. It's for guys like you that I do this. Thanks so much for the kind words, it means a lot to me.
@Kevin What cutter do you need? A round or square, 1/2" or 3/8" ?

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

Greg it's the first round I bought from you - measures 5/8" dia. 

Nice opportunity to show off my small stable of Tick Toolz. The 3 that are elevated and fully visible . . . . . . 



 

Took me a bit to get used how to use the square one slightly radius edges) but once I did man-o-man I use it all the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Somethings wrong .........no writing.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

CWS said:


> I don't sale stuff. My reward comes from the thank you when I give it away.


HEY !!!! .......I know you got neat pieces over there ! I'll pay forward , thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you Thank you !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Greg it's the first round I bought from you - measures 5/8" dia.
> 
> Nice opportunity to show off my small stable of Tick Toolz. The 3 that are elevated and fully visible . . . . . .
> 
> ...



I need more. I have only one....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)

It's the big one hanging on the right side...made my own handle too....it's my favorite.

At least till I get another WTT...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2015)

You gys are giving me a big head But it's very cool to see my tools in your collections with the handles you have made. @Kevin I'm at work but I think I still have that size round cutter, I'll get back withe you tonight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2015)

Started showing some stuff at work, sold it there - pens and such.

Then a couple of bowls when I did those. 

I've done a few local craft shows, pretty much broke even on those. Sold a few things on Etsy, not all that much. A lot of the issue is that I don't think that my stuff is good enough to sell so I'm reluctant to do so.

But once I've gotten known as a woodworker I've gotten requests from family and friends to do stuff for them, sometimes paid, sometimes gifts.

Still too busy trying new stuff to settle on one or two things that are my 'style', that I'd be known for. Not sure if that's good or bad, but as long as I'm enjoying myself and not going too deep in the hole buying materials and tools I'm OK with where I am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

